# Newer Goldtop Tokai Love Rock at Song Bird Music (Toronto)



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I hope it's okay to post a "heads up" here. I was at Song Bird Music earlier today as I had to get a new guitar strap for a recently purchased Love Rock guitar and I found a really good deal for anybody living in or around the Toronto area. They have a newer model Tokai Love Rock Goldtop there (the kind with the dimple in the headstock) and I just had to try it out. It sounded very good both clean and distorted and the guy at the counter said it was probably from the early 2000's. 

It's a really well constructed guitar, I was checking it out after playing it and it's very solid and as heavy as a Gibson. One thing I noticed was the serial number on the back. The last 3 numbers are "666" so if you get this guitar it may be possessed!  But the thing that really blew me away was the price they were asking for this beauty. Believe it or not they want $450.00 INCLUDING the case! woot I found a link on their website where there's a blurb about it but unfortunately there's no picture yet. So if you live in or around the Toronto area and you want a great deal on a solid playing and very good sounding guitar go and grab this one. Here's a link to their website where they tell you a bit more about it. http://www.songbirdmusic.com/produc....asp?ss=&SupplierID=235&loc=Toronto&y=17&x=29 The only thing they got wrong though is the part where they say it's a proper Gibson shape headstock. As I mentioned, this is one of the newer "dimpled" headstocks and it's Korean made as well.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I picked up a GT love rock a while ago from a forum member and it is absolutely gorgeous, so nice I bought a second love rock.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

They state mahogany but Korean Tokais have maple necks. Do you happen to recall the whole serial # ? Was it old stock or used? $450 with a case is retardedly cheap is its new.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> They state mahogany but Korean Tokais have maple necks. Do you happen to recall the whole serial # ? Was it old stock or used? $450 with a case is retardedly cheap is its new.


It's a consignment item so it's used. I think the first three numbers were five zero something. I know it started with a five but that "666" caught my attention. :smile: If I didn't already have a nice Love Rock I definitely would have picked it up. PaulS - yes they really are very well made and good sounding guitars. I have a geniune Gibson Les Paul and the Love Rock I own sounds and plays just as well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I should have a look a this thing next week. I'll be in area.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I should have a look a this thing next week. I'll be in area.


Yeah this is a great deal. I was trying this one through a Peavey Classic as most of the other amps were taken up by customers trying other guitars. Try to get it this week if you can as I'm sure somebody will snap it up. Good luck Robert.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i thinks its a great deal IF its made in japan or korea and not china or taiwan. songbird are NOT known for great prices, so i am skeptical.

-dh


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I've read a lot of different comments regarding the Korean made Tokai's and I am not sure if there was something different about the one's coming into Canada, maybe Kevin cab clarify that, but I know the two I have are stunning guitars for the price. They are not gibby's .... but there close. 
I have played a lot of gibson, new and old, some were memorable others not. :rockon:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i thinks its a great deal IF its made in japan or korea and not china or taiwan. songbird are NOT known for great prices, so i am skeptical.
> 
> -dh


Well this one played and sounded quite good. This one's made in Korea so it's one of the good ones.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*OK, I tried it out.*

Stopped by songbird and noodled around on this for 4 to 5 minutes using a Vox Pathfinder (I have one at home, so I know the sound). Almost mint and nicely setup. No fretbuzz or fret outs. Strings were 10s, I use 11s, so my vibratos were overdone and wonky, but I liked the sound - neck pup with tone rolled off wasn't muddy at all. Without really close inspection, this guitar could have fooled me. Better than any Epiphone LP I've tried. Didn't give it a full workout cause I'm neverous and totally lacking in confidence when I try a guitar out in a store. The neck is fatter than I'm used to, but not so fat I couldnt get used to it. I have a MIJ Epi and a Hamer at home, both with slim profile necks - I have small hands.

If it's still around by the Ides of March, I may break down and get it. As long as no other financial ambushes happen by then.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Songbird must be a lucky place to find goldtops or something. I got my Hohner one there for 350:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...&friendID=116077026&albumID=0&imageID=2738223


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Stopped by songbird and noodled around on this for 4 to 5 minutes using a Vox Pathfinder (I have one at home, so I know the sound). Almost mint and nicely setup. No fretbuzz or fret outs. Strings were 10s, I use 11s, so my vibratos were overdone and wonky, but I liked the sound - neck pup with tone rolled off wasn't muddy at all. Without really close inspection, this guitar could have fooled me. Better than any Epiphone LP I've tried. Didn't give it a full workout cause I'm neverous and totally lacking in confidence when I try a guitar out in a store. The neck is fatter than I'm used to, but not so fat I couldnt get used to it. I have a MIJ Epi and a Hamer at home, both with slim profile necks - I have small hands.
> 
> If it's still around by the Ides of March, I may break down and get it. As long as no other financial ambushes happen by then.


I told you it was a good one Robert. Epiphones are nice guitars, I used to have an Epiphone Les Paul, but I think Tokais blow them out of the water in so many ways. Hopefully it'll still be around by March. I also saw when I was there the Tokai Love Rock that I was originally going to get is still behind the counter. At one time I thought about buying it then getting it refinished as it was pretty rough looking as the previous owner had it refinished and whoever did it didn't do a very good job as the finish is peeling off but it was too expensive. Also the truss rod cover is missing on that one. When you do get it post a picture or two. It's a nice looking guitar. 

BTW Nine, I can't see the pictures in the link you posted. I get a message saying I have to be logged in.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I guess I linked it the wrong way, kenmac. This should work:

http://a976.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/37/l_be9ce7fc6b0bc2b8149bfbf3556bc187.jpg


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

[/IMG]

Somebody should jump that quick.... if it is anything like mine it's the closest your gonna get to the real thing for under a grand.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Somebody should jump that quick.... if it is anything like mine it's the closest your gonna get to the real thing for under a grand.


Just so there's no confusion, that's my Hohner in the picture. I'm going to check out the Tokai one when I get back to Toronto on Monday, however. I live around the block from Songbird, which is handy.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Somebody should jump that quick.... if it is anything like mine it's the closest your gonna get to the real thing for under a grand.


Nice '56 replica there. The one in Songbird is a '57 with HBs.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

wow still nice looking GT...


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry guys, but I snapped the Tokai up. It's really nice and the fact that it came with a case was pretty sweet. The guitar seeed pretty cool in how resonant it is. When I strummed chords, I could feel the neck vibrating along nicely.

On the plus side for some of you, I'm going to have to sell my '56 goldtop copy to justify buying it. I'll post it in the for sale forum later today with a whack of pictures.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

First come, first served is the nature of the game. No apologies necessary.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

nine said:


> Sorry guys, but I snapped the Tokai up.


That's the way it is. Enjoy. You lucky (*&%(*%*)(*^$#. :wink:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> That's the way it is. Enjoy. You lucky (*&%(*%*)(*^$#. :wink:


LOL! Well Robert, at least you could buy his '56 goldtop copy. That way you could call it even. (Especially if you get it for $450.00 like the Tokai or maybe even less.) What do you say Nine? Will you give him a deal?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Guess who ran into $500 to buy a guitar today?


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Guess who ran into $500 to buy a guitar today?


I really think you want this guitar more than I do. Tell you what- I'm not married to it yet and will sell it to you for 450. I'll take the hit on the sales tax as punishment for buying a guitar that you clearly wanted.

Sound like a plan? :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

nine said:


> I really think you want this guitar more than I do. Tell you what- I'm not married to it yet and will sell it to you for 450.


You've been PM'd.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

You are a good man.

Nice move.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

elindso said:


> You are a good man.
> 
> Nice move.


Thanks. I figured it was the right thing to do. I'm not even taking it out of its case so that I don't bond with it. Plus, my #1 guitar will get jealous. Hahaha.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

elindso said:


> You are a good man.
> 
> Nice move.


I agree wholeheartedly. You did the right thing Nine. Are you still going to sell your other guitar?


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I just may, Ken. I haven't really been playing it at all. Looks like I'm an SG guy through and through. There's something about those devil-esque horns that make me play better. Haha.


----------

